# Hello from Souther California!



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi everyone! this is Shuron with Fun Family Rodentry here is San Diego, CA. I breed fancy mice and rats. In mice I breed a variety of colors and markings in standard, satin and angora coats. I have a good variety of broken marked mice, that is probably my specialty. In rats I specialize in the rare merle variety. I only have a few rats now so I have one breeding pair that should produce merle/torie and one silver blue dumbo doe. I love all my rodents and am always open to discussing them. =]


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice to see someone else here in California! Sounds like you have some nice mice. I am just getting started in this hobby but am having fun with it. If you ever have anything available to a breeder let me know  I want to get some nice stock but it's hard to find what I want.
Welcome!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey and welcome! 

I might be coming to CA for grad school (USC or UCLA) in a year or so.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome  Would love to see pics of your merles


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------

